# Farmer/Aycock Training Video Has Been Released!



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I placed my order!

CLICK here.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I liked the online video clips. I got a kick out of the phases of a trainer.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

they plan to autograph the first 1000 copies. My order and Kevins mean that many fewer and no auto guarantee. How many were presold before we received the notice.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Richard Halstead said:


> they plan to autograph the first 1000 copies. My order and Kevins mean that many fewer and no auto guarantee. How many were presold before we received the notice.


No, three fewer. I'm still in phase 1, I need to look at everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## Norm 66 (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm thinking this is a must have for the training libary.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Norm 66 said:


> I'm thinking this is a must have for the training libary.


Unless you are in phase 2, of course.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Will also be available on EE in the next couple days.....

SM


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but it hasn't been "released" as in they're shipping them. These are all pre-orders. I heard the dvd will be shipped around the 27th of March.


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

*Problems and Solutions*

Now available for pre-order at Waterdog Supply.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Just ordered mine.
What a pain in the a$$ Pay Pal is!   :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

didnt they do a video before?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Geez, Mark Smith looks so young in that Testimonial Photo, he still had hair back then!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> didnt they do a video before?


Nope


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

has either one of them ever done one before?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

lablover said:


> Just ordered mine.
> What a pain in the a$$ Pay Pal is!   :evil: :twisted:


No PayPal on EE and people will be able to add the video to their entries when they enter online.

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> has either one of them ever done one before?


I'm absolutely certain that Judy hasn't and reasonably certain that Danny hasn't. They have done a few training seminars in the past and someone might have videoed one of them, but never a professionally done and edited video for commercial distribution.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

maybe thats what it was. how would you know if Judy did one or not.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
just kidding lol


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> lablover said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered mine.
> ...


Like that idea.....

Angie


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm in phase 4. Its sort of a glassy eyed stage, where you remember knowing it all in stage 2 but due to numerous drinking binges from getting dropped in the first series you now believe you don't have a clue while believing your dogs can do no wrong and are trained to the highest levels and have unlimited skill and abilities so you keep pouring money into them.

/Paul


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I taped Danny's Seminar 2-3 years ago but have never done anything with it.

Jerry


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> lablover said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered mine.
> ...


Are yours autographed Shayne?


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Jerry said:


> I taped Danny's Seminar 2-3 years ago but have never done anything with it.
> 
> Jerry


Hey Unca Jer, how's about gettin' one of these videos off of Danny for me and I'll pay you....................... :wink:

Polock...........tired of jumpin' through hoops to order one............... :?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Well I bit, as a confirmed phase 1'er Im looking forward to it!


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

lablover said:


> Just ordered mine.
> What a pain in the a$$ Pay Pal is!   :evil: :twisted:


you gotta be kidding? PayPal takes like 2 seconds to do an order with...much easier than having to enter CC numbers, codes, x-dates, addresses. 2 clicks and done...


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

This might just be the impetus to finally replace that broken TV....

:roll: 


bp


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Polock said:


> Jerry said:
> 
> 
> > I taped Danny's Seminar 2-3 years ago but have never done anything with it.
> ...


Well I posted simple instructions for Jerry on posting a pic, I'll see if I can dig up the simple 47 step process for buying using pay pal...it really is simple to follow.

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I think the real star is Chester (bird boy) shown in the "head swinging" video.

On the side of the home page.....there is a picture of a child with #17 and a dog. Who is that?


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

spaightlabs said:


> lablover said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered mine.
> ...


It helps if you already have a balance or a credit card on file. If someone actually uses it a lot, I bet that they love it. It sends money to anyone anywhere anytime without giving them your credit card number. It is really easy to set the account up so it earns interest also. Balances can earn interest currently at over 5% with unlimited withdrawals. It is a technological breakthrough similar to sliced bread.


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

I orderd.

However, I'm unable to find ANYWHERE what subjects are going to be addressed in this DVD. Maybe I'm missing it?


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Subjects:
Problems with solutions that occur with:

Marking - at the line and in the field
Blinds - at the line and in the field
and ....
Theories on the porch


Shannon


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> On the side of the home page.....there is a picture of a child with #17 and a dog. Who is that?


Danny's daughter Christy


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I think the real star is Chester (bird boy) shown in the "head swinging" video.
> 
> On the side of the home page.....there is a picture of a child with #17 and a dog. Who is that?


To think how many birds that man has thrown in his lifetime.....and every day he shows up with a smile on his face.
________
New mexico marijuana dispensaries


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like a great addition to any training library -- and I'm a reformed Phase II working on being an even better Phase III


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Dammit! I am in phase 2 right now and I don't want to here anyone telling me I am not!!!! Got a rope?
Ken Bora


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

I was at Firewater when Danny and Judy were shooting this video there. I learned a ton while watching them. The different forms of indirect pressure that they used, and how they used it to solve problems amazed me. I think everyone will be very happy with this video. It is put together so it is easy to understand the set-ups they are in, the problem they are having, and than how Danny and Judy would approach solving it. Plus it is an easy video to watch not monotonous with the same camera angles.
Steve


----------



## Hope (May 6, 2005)

*takes cc cards*

He takes CC, debit cards no need to do the paypal thing, just ordered like you would order anything else. That what I did and for 50 bucks if learn 1 thing that you can use, that well worth it


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

So what you are saying is that phase 2's shouldn't waste their money since they won't learn anything anyway? :lol: 

Ordered mine a couple days ago regards,


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

They have added a blooper reel to the website!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

How does a Phase 2 react to Danny and Judy calling them out?

a. Doesn't buy the DVD because there is nothing new there.

b. Retorts, "They don't know what they are talking about."

c. Realizes they are a Phase 2 and moves on to Phase 3.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I think the real star is Chester (bird boy) shown in the "head swinging" video.
> 
> On the side of the home page.....there is a picture of a child with #17 and a dog. Who is that?


Are you sure that's not "Fred" instead of Chester???

Was over there last week and some clean-up had been done. My ENTIRE sound system was missing!!!!!

I asked Fred where it was. "Danny gave it to me." was his response.

Needless to say I was a bit peeved and told Fred to load it up and bring it back!!! Wonder how many years it will take me to get it back.

Jerry


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone find it on e-Bay yet ? :wink: 

john


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

achiro said:


> So what you are saying is that phase 2's shouldn't waste their money since they won't learn anything anyway? :lol:
> 
> Ordered mine a couple days ago regards,


Since their in phase 2 they won't listen to you about this...they'll buy it anyway and then disagree while they watch it

/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

A few weeks ago I wrote how differently I feel this time around when I read the Mike Lardy "Volume I" articles, versus when I read them the first time in print in 1995 in RJ....

Judy and Danny have nailed it down...I was bigtime in Phase 2 in 1995 and had no need for anything different from what I'd done in the past.

I think I'm officially in Phase 3...in a big way!

- Chris....


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> A few weeks ago I wrote how differently I feel this time around when I read the Mike Lardy "Volume I" articles, versus when I read them the first time in print in 1995 in RJ....
> 
> Judy and Danny have nailed it down...I was bigtime in Phase 2 in 1995 and had no need for anything different from what I'd done in the past.
> 
> ...


Few more weeks and you can join me in phase 4...)

/Paul


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Phase Three............

One day, Jonathan is met by two seagulls who take him to a “higher plane of existence”, where he meets other gulls who love to fly. He discovers that his sheer tenacity and desire to learn make him “a gull in a million”. Jonathan befriends the wisest gull in this new place, named Chiang, who takes him beyond his previous learning, teaching him ............


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Pasquatch said:


> Phase Three............
> 
> One day, Jonathan is met by two seagulls who take him to a “higher plane of existence”, where he meets other gulls who love to fly. He discovers that his sheer tenacity and desire to learn make him “a gull in a million”. Jonathan befriends the wisest gull in this new place, named Chiang, who takes him beyond his previous learning, teaching him ............


Good Lord, I think I read that book around 30 years ago... 

I wonder when Qui Chiang Trainer is coming out with his training video? :?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Buzz said:


> I wonder when Qui Chiang Trainer is coming out with his training video? :?


I think Qui Chang may be working undercover, something relating to a political campaign :wink:


----------



## ducktrickster (Feb 19, 2007)

*phases*



> How does a Phase 2 react to Danny and Judy calling them out?
> 
> a. Doesn't buy the DVD because there is nothing new there.
> 
> ...




I believe the phases in the clip are an excellent marketing technique. I personally have never met a trainer in phase 2 or at least one that would admit to being in this phase.

Looks like a great video. Only wish I had all of that infomation for myself. hehe.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: phases*



ducktrickster said:


> I personally have never met a trainer in phase 2 or at least one that would admit to being in this phase..


I personally have known several who never got out of Phase 2, definitely not a marketing ploy, this is old stuff from our days with Rex, I even posted it here several years ago


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: phases*



ducktrickster said:


> > How does a Phase 2 react to Danny and Judy calling them out?
> >
> > a. Doesn't buy the DVD because there is nothing new there.
> >
> ...


Classic signs of a phase 2 right there folks! :twisted:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

The best medicine for the Phase 2 malady is just training with Danny, Judy, Dr. ED, Martha Russell, etc.

That will cure the phase two'itis right quick.

Jerry


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Jerry said:


> The best medicine for the Phase 2 malady is just training with Danny, Judy, Dr. ED, Martha Russell, etc.
> 
> That will cure the phase two'itis right quick.
> 
> Jerry


I train with Martha Russell and Ed frequently.

If they are the ones to help me in phase 3.................................

I'm staying in phase 2.

:wink:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Whatever turns you on.

Jerry


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Jerry said:


> The best medicine for the Phase 2 malady is just training with Danny, Judy, Dr. ED, Martha Russell, etc. That will cure the phase two'itis right quick.


I agree.

Nothing to shake your ego like training with someone heads and shoulders above you.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> If they are the ones to help me in phase 3.................................I'm staying in phase 2.


Don't worry, you are in absolutely NO DANGER of slipping out of Phase II :wink:


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm happy in phase II.  

I just wish the other phase IIers would stop telling me what to do all the time! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: phases*



ducktrickster said:


> ...I personally have never met a trainer in phase 2 or at least one that would admit to being in this phase....


MANY won't admit it, but you can bet the farm that many are firmly planted in Ph II. 

What group would fill up a Ph II room 1st, pros or ams? 

fp


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: phases*



Bayou Magic said:


> ducktrickster said:
> 
> 
> > ...I personally have never met a trainer in phase 2 or at least one that would admit to being in this phase....
> ...


and how many folk think they are in phase 3 but are really so set in their ways that they are in phase 2. Think they are open and learning but when they put hands on a dog it is still same old same old?


----------



## Qui Chang Trainer (Jan 3, 2003)

Buzz said:


> Pasquatch said:
> 
> 
> > Phase Three............
> ...


Most Honourable Buzz,

Lowly Qui Chang, poorest of poor excuses for a trainer of fine animals that he is, is most unworthy of your attention but he thanks you for your kindness.

For nearly three years old and tired Qui Chang has sat along side the Road to The Great Gathering, content in watching the True Believers making the journey to the Spot Where The Sun Shines Brightest. Like his body, Qui Chang's knowledge is old, his thoughts are rusty, he has little to add of value when compared to the Most Accomplished Trainers of All Time. 

Perhaps Qui Chang may one day return to walk the Road to the Great Gathering, but there will be no video, no book. There is no need.

I remain,

Your Faithful Servant,

Qui Chang Trainer


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: phases*



ducktrickster said:


> I believe the phases in the clip are an excellent marketing technique. I personally have never met a trainer in phase 2 or at least one that would admit to being in this phase.
> 
> Looks like a great video. Only wish I had all of that infomation for myself. hehe.


I've got half a dozen I'll loan ya....

/Paul


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Qui Chang Trainer said:


> Buzz said:
> 
> 
> > Pasquatch said:
> ...


....., teaching him how to move instantaneously to anywhere else in the universe.
The secret, Chiang says, is to “begin by knowing that you have already arrived”.Not satisfied with his new life, Jonathan returns to Earth to find others like him, to bring them his learning and to spread his love for flight.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > If they are the ones to help me in phase 3.................................I'm staying in phase 2.
> ...


Love it :lol:
Ask what happens when a Phase IIer tries to coach me. :twisted:


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Before Christmas 2006, I had the honour of Judy Aycock visiting Australia and New Zealand where she held seminars. 

As a result, I "hear" her every day while training.

Looking forward to hearing her again via the DVDS. :lol:

Judy is so humble regarding her achievements.


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

...been Phased and Confused for so long it's not true


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

EdA said:


> I personally have known several who never got out of Phase 2, definitely not a marketing ploy, this is old stuff from our days with Rex, I even posted it here several years ago


Ah Ha!!!!!!
This must be the post I was looking for.
Could you post that again kind sir?
Please, Please, Please!
Ken Bora


----------



## RedHeadedHurricane (Oct 10, 2008)

I shot alot of the video in this production. A ton of work went into it. Thought it was a great finish.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

EdA said:


> I personally have known several who never got out of Phase 2, definitely not a marketing ploy, this is old stuff from our days with Rex, I even posted it here several years ago





Ken Bora said:


> Ah Ha!!!!!!
> This must be the post I was looking for.
> Could you post that again kind sir?
> Please, Please, Please!
> Ken Bora


bump, please


----------

